# Under armour cold weather gear!



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I am debating if i should spend money on purchasing and under armour cold weather shirt or just buy a new camo coat? If i buy the under armour, i can wear it for other uses so i am somewhat leaning towards that option. If anyone has any experience with the under armour cold weather gear, i would really like to hear what they think of it. For example, how warm does it really keep you while out in -30 degrees and below. Also, do the gloves work good? Thanks


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I wear the cold gear for football and it's unbelievable for it's thickness. Only thing I had on when it was in the 40's and raining on us.

Only problem I have with it is it tends to ride up your stomach if you're moving around a lot and it's not comfortable when it gets up there.


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't by underarmor, too expensive.
Go to Wickers.com, same stuf less$$$, I wear it all the time to keep the sweat off. They also have wicker at Fleet farm, it is good stuff.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I made a mistake in my post, i meant to post *30* degree weather and below.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I wear under armor for baseball early in the year and I love it. I wear it for hunting to, even though it is'nt camo. it is spendy stuff though. I think it would be good for a hunter that does alot of runnig and gunning.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> I don't by underarmor, too expensive.


I agree. You can find some at walmart also.

Just like guns you can shoot a Benelli or a Remington they both do the same job.

I've got a starter brand shirt, it just keeps the moisture off that first layer of clothing, which is the key to staying comfortable.


----------



## blazzin1 (May 28, 2005)

I bought a set of the "cold gear" stuff, and absolutely love it. It's extremely warm, not too thick, and doesn't bunch up on you like conventional thermals. As everybody has mentioned, the only problem is the price. If you can afford it, I would definitely recommend it. I'm considering getting another set in the new camo. Don't know why, camo underwear seems kinda dumb!!!! But at least I'll look cool in my underwear!!!!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

U. A. is awesome stuff!! (and it's from MARYLAND TOO!!!!!)

I agree that UA is pricy, but it lasts and works better than anything else that I've tried. I've had the same shirt and pair of leggings for 3 years now, so I wear it almost EVERYTIME I go hunting. I get cold very easily and I'm at the age that I'm not going to do it anymore. I use it deer hunting (early season as only thermal layer, late season as a base layer, use it under my waders in the duck blind.

Cold Gear works so well that I can't put in on in my house or I'll overheat in a few minutes. (we keep the house at 70 deg)

The cold gear keeps you warm a few ways.
1. as a base layer that DOES wick moisture away to keep you 
really dry.
2. the tight fit helps to massage your muscles to help blood flow.
3. the weave of the material actually helps to channel heat from 
hotter areas (arm pits) to your back and chest.

For comfort I bought a size larger than normal so I wouldn't feel too compressed.

just my 2 cents


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, all your info really helped! But I would still like to know how well the gloves work. I am assuming they have the same concept. My hands get cold fairly easy and when i am deer hunting in the snow and my gloves get wet, I am miserable all day long. If these wick the water away and I wear them under other gloves, they should help with that right? Thanks


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry Dustin, I haven't tried the gloves yet, but knowing how well the rest of the CG works, I'd def. give it a try.

Do you also use a hand muff???

My hunting partner and I went hunting in the Wsrtn MD mntns a few years ago (BEFORE I HAD THE UA OR A MUFF) and when we got out of the truck, the mercury read 4 degress,....before the wind chill. At the time I didn't have a muff, he did. I was a camo popsicle and he wasn't. I was convinced of 2 things, get UA and a muff. Now I wear light gloves and put 2 chemical hand warmers in the muff and enjoy the day in a tree.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

As soon as I put mine on the dog starts whining because he knows there will be either hunting or fishing action. I just wish the wife would start whining when I take it off!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, I purchased a pair of new under armour gloves off of ebay for only $16.00 so im pretty happy about that. I still have not decided if I should buy a shirt or not. Its going to take some deep thinking. HNTNWGN, i checked at fleet farm here in fargo for the wickers stuff but couldnt find any there. Ill still look around though. Thanks


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

Of course it does not get that cold in Florida, but I have worn UA hunting in both Florida and Georgia, when the temp was around 16 to 20 degrees. I found that the UA shirt uppers and lowers allowed me to wear a lighter clothing load than I normaly would at those temps. I think highly of that brand of cold weather gear now.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I wear it for hunting down here once it gets december-january and the stuff is great. It keeps dry even if you sweat. The money is worth it if you're in cold weather constantly


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I might have to invest!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, I decided that I had to try the cold gear shirt so I went out with the intentions to buy a black one. However; when I got there, The camo ones caught my eye and sucked me in so I ended up spending $10 extra just for color. But now I can wear just the shirt in early fall for bowhunting! Thanks for all your opinions guys!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

blazzin1 said:


> Don't know why, camo underwear seems kinda dumb!!!!!


That all depends on who's wearing the camo underwear


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

Get the stuff from walmart it is great.......being a Canuck we sometimes need all the layers we can get. UA is too expensive considering the stuff at wallyworld is nearly identical if not completely the same.

GH29


----------

